# Offshore help!



## Patch (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok I'm a wounded Army Vet. I lost my leg in a helicopter crash in 2007 in Iraq. I'm looking for an offshore guide for May or June to take my son and another kid fishing offshore. The other boy I want to take on this trip just lost his father in the Midland Texas wounded warrior train accident. I served with his father and just trying to do what I can. Not looking for a free trip I'm going to pay just looking for recomindations on good offshore guides. 

Thank You!


----------



## floridafisherman (Feb 6, 2007)

*Offshore fishing*

I just came across your thread. I do not know if anyone responded to you yet but I am now.

My name is jeff Tucker and I am also a vet. VietNam era. I have taken wounded vets out on my boat out of Ffreeport and would be honored to take you and your son and friend out on my boat.

I am not a guide but fish alot inshore and offshore. So depending on the weather and the day you can go, we can do either one. I can put you on fish offshore in my 24 foot boat or inshore on my 22'.

However, there is one condition for the trip. You will not be allowed to spend any money on the trip other than your transportation to and from my Bayhouse. I have all of the fishing tackle you and your crew would need and bait and ice.

Please feel free to call me to discuss this further. this is my cell number 832-689-5429 or my office email [email protected].

If you do decide to accept this invitation, I would appreciate you keeping this between us and not respond on this board. I do not do this for the recognition of the event but rather the event itself and what it would mean to you and yours as well as myself.

I look forward to hearing from you. If you want references as to my credibility or who I am, I can furnish you with that information.

Jeff Tucker


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff, your response to this simple request honors all veterans. thank you !


----------

